# New Holster for Kimber



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Just recieved my new Galco Concealable Holster for my new Kimber Pro CDP II today... so'll I'll be packin' later tonight! 










Thanks to Mike at Galco and Gary at Arizona Gunrunners.

http://www.usgalco.com

http://www.arizonagunrunners.com/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is nice - The next time I get a holster, I plan to get that model - try one w/o the strap like the FLETCH has.

Sweet


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's a beautiful rig you've got set up js. No doubt about it! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> That's a beautiful rig you've got set up js. No doubt about it! :wink:


Thanks! 

I just got back from carrying the Kimber for the first time... I'm thinking I might need some new grips for summer carry. Those checkered wood grips tend to dig into my side... Of course in the winter months it won't matter because I usually wear a t-shirt under whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll tell ya, the aluma grips were VERY nice, for the short time I had them (I ended up selling the gun).

I got the ones w/ the NIghthawk logo on them directly from Nighthawk. They were very cool. But, you can also order other kinds straight from aluma grips. And, you can also find them at gun shows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'll tell ya, the aluma grips were VERY nice, for the short time I had them (I ended up selling the gun).
> 
> I got the ones w/ the NIghthawk logo on them directly from Nighthawk. They were very cool. But, you can also order other kinds straight from aluma grips. And, you can also find them at gun shows.


I'm checking out their website now... http://www.alumagrips.com/


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I call that eye candy nice set up


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice! One of the guys here in the office uses that exact same gun/holster combo. His Kimber has McCormick thin grips with the smooth finish. A pistol with checkering front and back doesn't need checkered grips, anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Nice! One of the guys here in the office uses that exact same gun/holster combo. His Kimber has McCormick thin grips with the smooth finish. A pistol with checkering front and back doesn't need checkered grips, anyway.


+1


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice rig.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Galco*

I got a Galco on right now and it's the best I think. I got one for the SP101 fits like a glove. :shock:


----------

